# New Rockler Box Joint Jig



## seawolf21 (Jan 19, 2007)

Has anyone seen this new jig? I took a look at it at Rockler. It's made of 1/2 " mdf. A bit pricey at $79.95. Anyone buy this yet?

Gary


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Gary

I have not 

I also took a look at it also ,, it's not to bad but one must have a tee track in the router table top...that turned me off  plus it was just a bit sloppy that's to say it wants to move to one side or the other,, so to say I don't have one yet  all I can say is ,router CHIPS/DUST in all the slots .looks like jam time to me..but I will say I would like to play with one for about 5 mins.or so..


==




seawolf21 said:


> Has anyone seen this new jig? I took a look at it at Rockler. It's made of 1/2 " mdf. A bit pricey at $79.95. Anyone buy this yet?
> 
> Gary


----------



## jbroadfoot (May 10, 2009)

Hi Gary,

I just bought one but have not used it yet. I have been wanting to make box joints for some time and thought I would give this one try. I narrowed my choice between the Rockler and Oak Park jig. The reason I decided on the Rockler is because it is suppose to fasten securely in the miter slot on my router table while the Oak Park requires the table to be drilled and mounted. It also helped that they are currently running a sale and I got it for $59.95 plus shipping. I will let you know what I think after I have had a chance to review. By the way, I just purchased the Hartville Tools 18" Dovetail Jig and I really like it. Very easy to set up and my first attempt at half blind dovetails turned out pretty well. I went ahead and also bought the through dovetail template and am anxious to give this a try. Take Care, Jeff


----------



## Cochese (Jan 12, 2010)

It's certainly nice looking. Not going to pay $80 for it, though.

Gives me an idea or two for my next version to make. Dual sliders might make for more repeatable results.


----------



## irvin00 (Feb 14, 2010)

I went for a Keller journeyman and couldn't be happier. After trying the Leigh D4R, I almost gave up on dovetails and box joints because it seemed like way too much work fiddling with the settings, but now I'm a VERY happy camper. BTW, I'm using the Leigh's clamps on my Keller jig and it works incredibly well!.


----------



## irvin00 (Feb 14, 2010)

*Keller jig with Leigh clamps.*

I have attached a picture of my Keller jig in the original form, with the Leigh clamps. I have simplified it. Will post new picture soon (if this one works). My D4R is now peacefully wrapped in plastic, buried deep in a closet. I don't like too many complications - great manual, great reviews, great-looking jig, but a lot of fiddling. The Leigh was a costly lesson, but it's ok with me.


----------



## jd99 (Jun 17, 2009)

I got one for Christmas, and haven't had a chance to even play around with it yet. Maybe I'll get a chance before next Christmas.


----------



## irvin00 (Feb 14, 2010)

BTW, in the previous picture, you can see my 100% dust collection device - a $7 Rubbermaid transparent plastic bin from Target. I attached it to the table sorrounding the plate and it captures all the dust. When it's time to clean, I just pull the router from above the table and insert my vacuum hose. Works perfectly well!


----------



## Julie (Sep 11, 2004)

Might be okay for small things like boxes. What do you do with a piece that is, say, 7" wide x 15" high, such as a drawer side? Not much there on the jig to hold it up against. I like a much bigger backing to stand my piece up against and to clamp it to. If you just hold it with your hands, as it appears in that photo, it can shift a bit. I make my own and usually use the table saw, but I've also made one for the router table and I have no mitre slots, it rides square against the router fence.

~Julie~


----------



## Cochese (Jan 12, 2010)

irvin00 said:


> BTW, in the previous picture, you can see my 100% dust collection device - a $7 Rubbermaid transparent plastic bin from Target. I attached it to the table sorrounding the plate and it captures all the dust. When it's time to clean, I just pull the router from above the table and insert my vacuum hose. Works perfectly well!


That's not a bad idea. I'm currently trying to figure out which direction I'm going to go.


----------



## irvin00 (Feb 14, 2010)

Cocheseuga said:


> That's not a bad idea. I'm currently trying to figure out which direction I'm going to go.


Give it a try, Cocheseuga, because it actually provides 100% under-the-table dust collection. I'm not exaggerating. Installation takes 1 minute, literally.

All you need is the following:

1. Buy bin from Target. Get a transparent one, for easy visual inspection of dust levels (that sounds like a sales pitch, doesn't it?)
2. Make a little hole (1" Forstner will do the job in 3 seconds) near the top of one of the 4 walls to get the power cord out and to provide a little air flow.
3. Attach to router table with 2 small drywall screws (nothing else is needed, because the bin is very light). Just position it around your router plate.



This is far cheaper and more efective than any of the devices sold by the usual woodworking supplies merchants.


----------



## del schisler (Feb 2, 2006)

*not box joint jig But dove tale jig*

i use the gifkin's jig and find it to be the easyest to use one set up and you are ready to cut On one side dovetales and turn it around and tailes on the other side I have 2 tables and 2 router all set up I use it dailey and works best for me What i have heard about some others I wouldn't buy now and not before Gifkin's may be a little pricey but works every time No slop in the tail's or pin's I can cut my stuff with out all the other railes and set up Just cut the wood and set up the width one time You cut all with one set up no fuss my 2cents


----------



## JTBUTTERY (Jun 27, 2011)

I get a lot of chip out using a poplar sacrificial fence. I'm going to try oak. Clamping is a bit difficult. Any thoughts?


----------

